# Formatear tarjeta micro SD



## Zo1gr3Z

Bueno, primero que todo me presento, me llamo Sergio, soy de Chile y tengo 16 años, me llamó la atención este foro y bueno me he animado a preguntar una duda que tengo: tengo que formatear una tarjeta micro SD para Nokia 5200, pero no he podido, la coloco y no me deja abrirla, y no encuentro la opción para formatear (donde me dieron la tarjeta, me dijeron que tenía que formatearla, fue en la Entel pcs, de antemano gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123

Mira que no este protegida contra la escritura, un pequeño interruptor lateral.


----------



## Zo1gr3Z

No tiene, es una MICRO SD,  no una SD, igual gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## ossian2

Hola, soy de México.  Para formatear la tarjeta sólo tienes que navegar por el menú de tu teléfono hasta seleccionar la tarjeta de memoria, pero sin abrirla y luego ir al menú "opciones" que se encuentra en una tecla debajo de la pantalla y ahí aparecerá la opción "formatear tarjeta".
Esta información la saqué de mi celular que es un nokia 5300.    

Bye.


----------



## JL91

Me compre una micro SD para mi celular, cuando se la puse marcaba los 2gb y se me ocurrió darle formato desde el celular y ahora dice que es de 1 gb, en la computadora también la marca de 1gb!  No puedo hacer nada para arreglarlo ? Es Kingston


----------



## tesorex

Formateala en la computadora!! y veras recuperas los 2 GBs


----------



## JL91

Ya lo intenté pero solo me da la opción de formatearla con 980 Mb, no existe la opción de 2 gb.


----------



## gtapiau

Hola, mi nombre es Gustavo y decidí acceder a este foro porque se me presentó un problema con la tarjeta de memoria micro SD de mi Nokia 5300 y le di formato desde el móvil pero no surtió ningún efecto, cada vez que quiero accesar a la tarjeta me dice que no tiene formato y que si quiero formatearla y lo hago pero sucede lo mismo, también intenté darle formato desde la PC pero me marcó que no se podía, ayúdenme.


----------



## Paloky

Has probado con otra tarjeta.

Puede que tu tarjeta esté estropeada.


----------



## carloss_1492

Prueba a formatearla desde un PC a FAT


----------



## cesartm

Paloky dijo:
			
		

> Has probado con otra tarjeta.
> 
> Puede que tu tarjeta esté estropeada.



Posiblemente o que el adaptador lo este, tambien verifica que no este LOCK sube la pestaña para arriba.


----------



## German Volpe

HDD Low Level Format Tool - Descargar

Usa este programa, yo pude rescatar varios mp3 que no prendían ni nada, con ese programa seguro que vas a andar 10 puntos!
Saludos.


----------



## @f2504

Hola, asegúrate que en las opciones de formato con el PC tengas el sistema de archivos FAT32, esto que comentas ya me ha pasado y esa ha sido la solución, saludos.


----------



## elmo2

No mencionas marca ni modelo de tu celular, la mayoría de los nuevos de gama media y todos los de gama alta pueden usar memorias SDHC, pero los de gama baja y algunos de gama media solo pueden usar memoras SD.

Si tu celular puede usar memorias SDHC entonces si la puedes formatear en FAT32 , pero si solo puede usar memorias SD entonces la debes formatear a FAT16 (tambien conocida como FAT) , el programa que te recomienda Voldemot funciona muy bien, para usarlo debes de tener un lector de tarjetas conectado a la PC, después de usarlo debes de darle formato FAT o FAT32 a tu memoria según el tipo que sea de los que ya te mencione, saludos.


----------



## roymaxi

Recurro a ustedes ante mi incompetencia en tratar de solucionar el problema que tengo con mi memoria (micro SC), el problema es que primero no podia borrar nada de la memoria simplemente desapareció la opción BORRAR , no puedo eliminar nada de lo que tengo guardado (fotos,arch,pdf, etc) ahora resulta que tampoco puedo guardar nada , ni bajado de internet, ni copiar y pegar de la PC , me sale  "archivo protegido contra escritura" pero yo muevo la pequeña palanquita que tiene para ambos lados y nada (ARCHIVO PROTEGIDO CONTRA ESCRITURA) y bueno, después de tratar de que vuelva a la normalidad tocando todo y nada, pido a ustedes quien pueda darme una mano se lo agradecería de corazon.


----------



## KILLER7

Intenta darle un formato de bajo nivel desde la pc con el HDD Low Level Format Tool

Si la tarjeta calienta un poquito (tibio) cuando la conectás al cel, cam o pc. Se daño y no sirve más.


----------



## roymaxi

Podré recuperar todos los archivos ?


----------



## KILLER7

Si lo formateas no lo podés recuperar.


----------



## Andres pluas

Hola*. ¿S*aben por*-*qu*é *cuando elimino archivos grandes de m*á*s de 1*G*b de la micro SD y quiero meter m*á*s contenido, vuelven a aparecer los que borr*é*?
*I*ntent*é* formatearla varias veces y s*í* se borra todo, pero si meto m*á*s  archivos todo lo borrado aparece de nuevo.
*¿*Tiene soluci*ó*n?


----------



## Scooter

¿Que μSD?
¿Que sistema operativo?
¿Que lector?




¿Donde está la electrónica?

Depende de muchos factores, si das más datos será más fácil.


----------



## switchxxi

Quiero una memoria así, podría toneladas de información borrando y grabando consecutivamente .

Quizá la memoria sea "trucha" osea tal vez dice ser de 32GB pero en realidad es una de 1GB con el firmware modificado para que reporte mas capacidad. Había oído que cuando eso pasa, al llegar al limite, empiezan a aparecer archivos de la nada.


----------



## unmonje

Andres pluas dijo:


> Hola*. ¿S*aben por*-*qu*é *cuando elimino archivos grandes de m*á*s de 1*G*b de la micro SD y quiero meter m*á*s contenido, vuelven a aparecer los que borr*é*?
> *I*ntent*é* formatearla varias veces y s*í* se borra todo, pero si meto m*á*s  archivos todo lo borrado aparece de nuevo.
> *¿*Tiene soluci*ó*n?


Cosas así me han pasado con las USB, en cuyo caso hay que tener cuidado.
Los que hice en copiar TODO el contenido al ordenador para estar seguro.
Hacer un BULK ERASE de la memoria y empezar desde cero, copiando solo le que me interesa de vuelta a la memoria USB .
Esto que dice el que pregunto, que no se le borran losa archivos, es particularmente cierto cuando el SSD, está dentro de un teléfono Android


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Me pasaba algo parecido con las usb en el ordenador portátil, nada más insertarla se creaba una carpeta con el nombre del usuario. 
Era prácticamente imposible borrarla, sólo a veces nada más insertar entraba en opciones y dejaba formatear. 

Normalmente debía pasarla a otro portátil para borrarla.


----------

